# Johnsen Upgrade



## Ram5773 (Mar 20, 2008)

I bought this mess last January ( sorry for being long winded, pic intense post)









This is the first one with my daughters help splattering and sanding ended up like this, she wouldn't help sand the second time around though, to itchy.










Last October I decided to totally redo the whole boat and thought about making it similar to a Hewes TailFisher. After feeling unsure about what the next couple of years will hold I decided to keep most of the money that I was going to spend making it like a tailfisher and keep it in the bank instead. So I decided to keep the same platform and reinforce some areas of the boat and make only a couple of small changes. It doesn't look like much changed by looking first one to the second one but most of the work went into strengthening the weak areas of the boat. 

I started out with getting a bow mount trolling motor instead of the transom one I had. I built a larger foot print for the trolling motor on the front deck and also reinforced the whole front deck so if necessary it can support my weight. I also reinforced many areas of the inside of the boat that were an concern due to flex that the boat has. The floors and sides of the seats and the front deck were all done in non slip additive so nobody ends up on there butt. 

I did small area on the bow in the shape triangle with that roll on bed liner and then repainted the bottom of the boat, it's really hard to even tell that the bow even has the roll on liner on it. I think this will really help protect the bow area.

Next was to install the misc stuff, 3 12volt outlets, fish finder, jack plate, rod holders, bilge pump I hate drilling holes in the boat :'(, anchor pin holders, Seadek, led lights for the trailer and a new prop 9x9 and then wire the electronics up. 
Dad even helped on this one, Here is the finished result, Scottsmoor this weekend for some well earned fishing


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice boat!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

damn! it's BEAutiful.. never seen the little Sportster engine before. very nice.


----------



## Ram5773 (Mar 20, 2008)

The sportster is old 1972 rude


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

no wonder, lol.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, that looks great. 

Can you tell me how you did the bottom prep, and paint?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Your skiff looks great! I love it! Make sure u post some fishing report!


----------



## Ram5773 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone . 

UncleBob I used the marine paint from Lowes that they sell and used a foam roller. I had a buddy help me turn the boat upside down and put the boat back on the trailer, that is the easiest way to do the bottom of the boat. The paint seams to be much cheaper through lowes and it's in smaller cans, it holds up really well also. There is 3/4 a gallon of paint on the bottom of the boat. I also used the roll on bed liner similar to Rhino Liner on the bow, the bow usually takes most of the bumps and scrapes. I bought the stuff from wally world and it worked great.


----------



## roto_77777s_son (Nov 17, 2008)

Great job!!!

I had a Johnsen just like that, and caught some serious fish out of it.


----------



## Ram5773 (Mar 20, 2008)

I haven't heard of anyone having one these, do you have any pictures?


----------



## roto_77777s_son (Nov 17, 2008)

Made by White's Fiberglass in Groveland. I don't believe he makes them anymore. I had one that is still floating around the FS site in pictures. I them had him build me a custom one in '98, and he was great to deal with. A real nice guy, who would let you watch him build your skiff.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Mine actually has a small false floor on it now, and the gunnels are wider than yours. 
But it looks similar.
I have actually seen a few Johnsens on here.
So you're not alone.


----------



## Ram5773 (Mar 20, 2008)

crap not sure why this reposted but could a mod remove it


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> crap not sure why this reposted but could a mod remove it



Lol, I replied in here by mistake instead of the other thread.
I should have just PM'd you.


----------

